# [KDE] Problème point pavé numérique dans Konsole (résolu)

## Thoma HAUC

Bonjour,

Je viens de mettre à jour mon système et, après redémarrage, la touche 'point' du pavé numérique produit une virgule dans la Konsole (d'ailleurs, dans toutes les applications à vrai dire).

Que dois-je faire pour produire à nouveau un point ?

Sachant que j'ai remplacé 'KP_Decimal' par 'period' dans le fichier /usr/share/X11/xkb/symbols/fr et j'ai relancé le système mais sans succès.

D'avance merci

ThomaLast edited by Thoma HAUC on Mon Apr 14, 2014 1:33 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## xaviermiller

Bonjour,

Modifier les sources des définitions de clavier n'est pas la meilleure solution...

Pourrais-tu nous dire si tu utilises systemd ? Et quelle est la disposition de clavier affichée par KDE ?

----------

## Thoma HAUC

Bonjour,

Je vous accorde que de modifier les sources des définitions de clavier n'est pas la meilleure solution.

Cela aurait, de toutes les façons, un palliatif temporaire.

Je démarre encore les services avec OpenRC.

L'indicateur de disposition du clavier m'indique 'fr - Français'.

Thoma

----------

## xaviermiller

Comment as-tu défini cette disposition de clavier : via un fichier dans /etc/X11 ou via KDE ?

Normalement, il existe une variante "comma" (avec la virgule dans le pavé numérique) et "dot" (avec un point dans le pavé numérique).

----------

## Thoma HAUC

J'ai défini la disposition dans /etc/X11/xorg.conf.d/30-keyboard.conf.

Section "InputClass"

        Identifier "keyboard-all"

        Driver "evdev"

        Option "XkbLayout" "fr"

        Option "XkbRules" "xorg"

        MatchIsKeyboard "on"

EndSection

Thoma

----------

## xaviermiller

ça me semble correct, mais vérifie que KDE n'a pas remplacé cette configuration par autre chose.

----------

## Thoma HAUC

J'ai trouvé.

Dans "Configuration du système" -> "Périphériques d'entrée" -> "Clavier" -> "Dispositions", j'ai forcé le clavier vers "fr - Français - Français (variante obsolète)".

Et tout est rentré dans l'ordre.

Merci pour vos éléments qui m'ont permis de résoudre mon problème.

Thoma

----------

